# 52, 56, 60 or 52, 58??



## Bobirdie (Aug 18, 2014)

What would you go for and why????

Played 52, 56, 60 for long enough.

Was thinking of going 52,58 gives me options at the top end.

Can go a round without using my 56 or 60. Then again I can have it out a fair few times the next round. 
I reckon I could open the face up with the 58 if need be?


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2014)

Just to throw another option in, I've just gone from PW 52* 56* to PW and 56* and it's so much more fun creating shots. The 56* can go up your nose if you want it to.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 18, 2014)

52/58. Never in the 4 years of playing this combo have I needed anything more.

Save the Â£100 on the third wedge, get this combo and 2 wedge lessons.... Hello scrambling!


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 18, 2014)

Just bought a brand new cleveland 588rtx 52 last week so need to use that lol


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 18, 2014)

I use 52 & 58

Just find I have less to think about with two clubs. Only really use the 58 from sand. Find it an inconsistent club from fairway or for chipping

Next time I change wedges I'm going 52 & 56. Don't think I'd need anything higher than 56.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 18, 2014)

I rarely think I need anything else other than the 52/56 combo. I think I am pretty good at getting up and down and I doubt a 60 would help.

TBH though I also think the top end of my bag is OK so I guess I am sticking at 13. A 14th club is a luxury for those who can afford it?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2014)

For me it starts with the loft of your Pitching Wedge.
Most are 46, 45 or less - going straight to 52 can leave a huge gap if your wedge is 44 or 45.
My PW is 45 - I don't think of it as a PW, I think of it as a 10 iron
Then I go 50 (PW), 54(GW), 58(L/SW).
4 degrees gives a good distance spread on fuller shots and gives me choices around the green
Works for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 18, 2014)

I've just a 50 and 56.

We have tight lies and deep pot bunkers and never felt I needed more that this.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			For me it starts with the loft of your Pitching Wedge.
Most are 46, 45 or less - going straight to 52 can leave a huge gap if your wedge is 44 or 45.
My PW is 45 - I don't think of it as a PW, I think of it as a 10 iron
Then I go 50 (PW), 54(GW), 58(L/SW).
4 degrees gives a good distance spread on fuller shots and gives me choices around the green
Works for me.
		
Click to expand...

Defo about spacing, my TM pw is 46* and good for about 115 yards on a good swipe, 6* up to 52* and good for 100* then 6* up again for about 80 yards with the 58*.  I don't need anymore option than that


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2014)

I have Low Bounce 52 and 60 for off fairway and High Bounce 56 for sand or rough - never fairway (I'm a Sweeper/Slider).

I'm definitely contemplating going 52 58 though. 58 would be from Sand/Rough and Fairway so getting right Grind is important. I've tried opening 52 up with only limited success and I've not enough practice time to tune properly.


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 18, 2014)

slicer79 said:



			I use 52 & 58

Just find I have less to think about with two clubs. Only really use the 58 from sand. Find it an inconsistent club from fairway or for chipping

Next time I change wedges I'm going 52 & 56. Don't think I'd need anything higher than 56.
		
Click to expand...

Should also add that my PW is 48*

And I play with 13 clubs so room for one more but don't feel I need one. Could even take out my 4 iron and 12 clubs would do me most days


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 18, 2014)

PW, 52 and 60 are what I have in the bag at the moment but as winter closes in I will probably drop the 60.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2014)

I have 50 - 54 and 58


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 18, 2014)

slicer79 said:



			I use 52 & 58

Just find I have less to think about with two clubs. Only really use the 58 from sand. Find it an inconsistent club from fairway or for chipping
		
Click to expand...

I have the opposite approach, I have a 52 and 56 but I have 5 regular chipping clubs. At some point you will be taking the club too far back and will loose technique so a lower loft will help.

Standard greenside is usually the 52 but the more green I have the lower the loft, for a green length chip from greenside its usually an 8 iron.

The important thing is to practice with all clubs from all distances so you know how they will react. If you suddenly say "this is a 9 iron chip" with no practice then you are likely to be miles off.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 18, 2014)

I have PW at 45 then wedges of 52,56,60. The 52 is the most used, low bounce as is the 60. All get used but kind of regret not going 50, 56,60. 52 wedge is good for about 100 yards, PW about 130 so I have a huge gap in the scoring zone and my PW doesn't like 3/4 swings! (Me not the club!)


----------



## One Planer (Aug 18, 2014)

Another shout for 52Â° and 58Â°

I used to have 52/56/60 but never used the 60.

When I got fitted last year I looked at the how far I hit my PW. 

Then decided on the most lofted wedge I wanted, which was my 58Â°.

Then looked at what wedge loft filled the gap between the two (PW and 58Â°). 52Â° fitted in nicely so that's what I went with.


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			For me it starts with the loft of your Pitching Wedge.
Most are 46, 45 or less - going straight to 52 can leave a huge gap if your wedge is 44 or 45.
My PW is 45 - I don't think of it as a PW, I think of it as a 10 iron
Then I go 50 (PW), 54(GW), 58(L/SW).
4 degrees gives a good distance spread on fuller shots and gives me choices around the green
Works for me.
		
Click to expand...


Had my iron lofts all checked and set last month. Pw is set at 47 so 5 degree seems ample


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			For me it starts with the loft of your Pitching Wedge.
Most are 46, 45 or less - going straight to 52 can leave a huge gap if your wedge is 44 or 45.
My PW is 45 - I don't think of it as a PW, I think of it as a 10 iron
Then I go 50 (PW), 54(GW), 58(L/SW).
4 degrees gives a good distance spread on fuller shots and gives me choices around the green
Works for me.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same for me, PW is 46 so I have 50/54/58. Solid distance control around the 80-115 yard mark.


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 18, 2014)

Think distance wise I can manage on my course dropping the 56 to a 58.

My 52 is 115 yards and 56 played to 95. So I reckon 80-85 for 58. If I needed to put it up in the air. 

Quite like the half shots with the 52 so should make me play more of them if anything


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2014)

Bobirdie said:



			Had my iron lofts all checked and set last month. Pw is set at 47 so 5 degree seems ample
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, 47-52 isn't a bad gap to have
The "Experts" seem to think between 4 and 5 degrees is a good gap.


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 18, 2014)

Feel as if around the greens I go between my 52/56 too much.give myself less option.hopefully gain more confidence with 52 and learn a few new shots


----------



## freddielong (Aug 18, 2014)

I have been using 48, 52, 54 and 60 it doesn't sound like it would work but the 54 has more bounce than the others and as someone who has fiddled with their wedge set up for years, it just works for me.


----------



## gdc (Aug 18, 2014)

Seems I'm a minority 52 56 60 player.
each wedge has it own special shot which is why I keep all 3. It does leave me with a gap a the top end from 210-225 but I don't get that shot very often.
Key part of the game to underfund IMHO.


----------



## Jon321 (Aug 18, 2014)

Pw is 45 then I go 50,54,58. But I can't remember the last time I hit my 58. I can do most things I need with a 54. 

I do have a 25yard gap between my pw and 50 though.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Aug 18, 2014)

My PW is 45* then I carry 50, 56 and 60 really never use the 60 so may drop it for another club at the top end


----------



## mikeb4 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bobirdie said:



			What would you go for and why????

Played 52, 56, 60 for long enough.

Was thinking of going 52,58 gives me options at the top end.

Can go a round without using my 56 or 60. Then again I can have it out a fair few times the next round. 
I reckon I could open the face up with the 58 if need be?
		
Click to expand...

I go 50 55 60 good gap between clubs works well for me


----------



## Wedgey (Aug 18, 2014)

mikeb4 said:



			I go 50 55 60 good gap between clubs works well for me
		
Click to expand...

ditto.

works for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2014)

PW - 46 degree. Can hit it 105-110 with a comfy smooth swing. Can hit it 85-95 with a 3/4 swing
52 - can hit it 80-90 with a controlled swing. With an easy 3/4 it's 70-80
56 - goes about 65-75 with a smooth effort and the 3/4 (ten o'clock) goes 50-60

Nice equal spacing and most distances easily covered. Been working hard on my distance control this year and getting better all the time


----------



## the_coach (Aug 18, 2014)

Need a pretty strong grooved swing motion to be able to use a 60Âº properly on full 3/4 swings, most folks won't get any distance often end up way short with pitch shots. 

As it's usually a club with which most of them are at the low 'bounce' end you have to be real careful not to just dig the leading edge in the truf. For the same reason you'd have to a real well grooved good shallow bunker swing motion to use it well in the sand without again the leading edge digging, you'd have to open it up to get much bounce to be able to use it well from the sand. Most folks it will be a hindrance not a help.

My take would be go for PW, 52ÂºGW, 58Âº SW - open this up, use the 'bounce' & you'll still get height around the green, or to get out of deep bunkers, & you'll still get some distance from a full 3/4 swing from the turf.


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 18, 2014)

Cheers for all the input guys


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2014)

Bobirdie said:



			Cheers for all the input guys
		
Click to expand...

But are you any clearer :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 18, 2014)

dropped my 52 recently.   I have more clubs up the long end of the bag than I know what to do with.   its currently being chopped and changed. 

swapped a 22 deg adams a12 pro for a ping g20 5 wood.  I won a mizuno mp650 22 deg hybrid this morn so its all change! 

thinking about getting a 3 wood!   might go ping!    never thought I hear myself say that but the g20 5wood is just so good!


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah homer im opting for the 52/58 set up. Should be ample for me


----------



## geordie expat (Aug 18, 2014)

Pitching wedge 45 degree then a U wedge 50 (Ping G20/I20), Cleveland RTX CBs 54 and 58 (leaving the sand wedge in the garage at the mo). Gives a nice spread and covers all the bases for me whether on turf or from sand.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pitching wedge, 52 Vokey SM5 and a 58 Callaway Jaws for me. Not been playing too long, so still putting my bag together, but starting to get there.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 19, 2014)

My PW is 46* so I then carry a 50* with a bounce that falls inline with my PW, then I have a low bounce 58*. I often use the 50* out of bunkers round the green.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 19, 2014)

I have 52/58, the 58 is more than enough loft for my needs, I don't possess enough skill to use a 60 degree as its intended.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Just to throw another option in, I've just gone from PW 52* 56* to PW and 56* and it's so much more fun creating shots. The 56* can go up your nose if you want it to.
		
Click to expand...

I play PW, 52, 56.  Can't quite believe how high I can hit the 56 whilst still getting a fair distance.  I discovered fairly early on with it that I can't squeeze more distance out of it by hitting it harder - it just goes higher...and higher.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a 52, which is my "100 yard club". 56 which has 10 degree bounce for pretty much all my sand shots and a few around the green when I need to get it up a way, but stop quicker depending on the landing zone and then a 60, which barely gets used, but does come out for compacted sand, tight lies where my 56 would be too risky with the bounce.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 19, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			PW, 52 and 60 are what I have in the bag at the moment but *as winter closes in I will probably drop the 60*.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting you say that, as for me the conditions winter brings usually means I am getting the 60 out more frequently especially in bunkers as the sand becomes much more compact and the risk of my 56 with the extra bounce skipping up off the sand.


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2014)

Bobirdie said:



			Think distance wise I can manage on my course dropping the 56 to a 58.

My 52 is 115 yards and 56 played to 95. So I reckon 80-85 for 58. If I needed to put it up in the air. 

Quite like the half shots with the 52 so should make me play more of them if anything
		
Click to expand...

So youre going to have a 30+ yard gap between your clubs at the scoring end of the bag? sorry but this is just illogical to me and I would want another club in the gap personally. yes you can hit half shots etc but why complicate the process (and for those who think it doesnt get yourself on trackman and see just how accurate you are with half swings, quite an eye opener if anything like my data!)

For me I would find out how far I hit my PW, choose the highest loft you want ie 58, see how far that goes then look to fill the middle with 10 - 15 yds gaps


----------



## pendodave (Aug 19, 2014)

I have :

pw  (45) 110
50deg     95
54          80
58          65

with full but comfortable shots.

Sadly enough, I was up at our grass range yesterday evening noting down various half swing, pocket to pocket, knee to knee swings with these. My short game has been a bit rubbish recently, and I just wanted to be absolutely certain how far the various clubs went at easy to recreate swing lengths to take some of the guesswork out of the situation. I have a tendency to get a bit yippy, and thought that removing one more variable from coursing around my brain might help me to put a better swing on my around-the-green shots. We'll see.....


----------



## One Planer (Aug 19, 2014)

fundy said:



			So youre going to have a 30+ yard gap between your clubs at the scoring end of the bag? sorry but this is just illogical to me and I would want another club in the gap personally. yes you can hit half shots etc but why complicate the process (and for those who think it doesnt get yourself on trackman and see just how accurate you are with half swings, quite an eye opener if anything like my data!)

For me I would find out how far I hit my PW, choose the highest loft you want ie 58, see how far that goes then look to fill the middle with 10 - 15 yds gaps
		
Click to expand...

I would agree.


When I was fit, the gap between my 58Â° and PW was about 30 yards. 52Â° solved that issue for me.

30 yards between wedges is on the large side.


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 19, 2014)

fundy said:



			So youre going to have a 30+ yard gap between your clubs at the scoring end of the bag? sorry but this is just illogical to me and I would want another club in the gap personally. yes you can hit half shots etc but why complicate the process (and for those who think it doesnt get yourself on trackman and see just how accurate you are with half swings, quite an eye opener if anything like my data!)

For me I would find out how far I hit my PW, choose the highest loft you want ie 58, see how far that goes then look to fill the middle with 10 - 15 yds gaps
		
Click to expand...


My pw plays to 135
Played my 58 vokey to 80
52 plays 115.

All yardages from my bushnell range finder so they are spot on.

20 yard gap between my pw and gw. I reckon I could live with. See what you mean with gw to 58 though


----------



## Scrindle (Aug 19, 2014)

I play PW, 52, 56 & 60.  I don't mind opening the face of any club and played a 9 iron out of a ditch with an open face to save a drop just 2 weekends ago in fact, but I know that a major weakness in my game is that my swing tends to fall apart when I can't make a full swing.  So, I want as much of a distance range as possible with a full swing to compensate.  Multiple wedges gives me an additional 2 middle distances I can use a full swing from.

I'll shortly be swapping to a PW, 50, 54 and 58 degree wedge when the MP-T5s come out.  I can't imagine that I will have any issues opening a 58 out for flop shots in the same way that I can with a 60 on the odd occasion that there is literally no other shot to attempt left open to me.


----------



## Slab (Aug 19, 2014)

Interesting thread and more than a little envious of those who can use 58 or 60 to good effect 




As an aside its hugely impressive that when talking about options between two degrees 52,54,56,58 etc that everyone who's reported has wedges that only land in multiples of 5 or 10 yards across full, 3/4 or half shots

Surely most are either rounding up or down on their distance and if so what difference does 2 degrees make now!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2014)

fundy said:



			So youre going to have a 30+ yard gap between your clubs at the scoring end of the bag? sorry but this is just illogical to me and I would want another club in the gap personally.
		
Click to expand...

With this sort of discussion I really do wonder how amateur golfers managed before we had gap wedges; lob wedges etc.  I guess they just learned to use what they had for these 120yds and less shots.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 19, 2014)

Slab said:



			Interesting thread and more than a little envious of those who can use 58 or 60 to good effect 

As an aside its hugely impressive that when talking about options between two degrees 52,54,56,58 etc that everyone who's reported has wedges that only land in multiples of 5 or 10 yards across full, 3/4 or half shots

Surely most are either rounding up or down on their distance and if so what difference does 2 degrees make now! 

Click to expand...

My PW (48) hit full is 120 yards
My 52 hit full is 100 yards
My 56 hit full is 80 yards
My 60 hit full is 60 yards (or 300 thinned).

If I am in between clubs I'd almost definitely take the club up (depending on landing zone / trouble) and try to take something off, shorter swing etc, but it produces a mixed result. I also more likely to go up a club in winter tbh


----------



## pendodave (Aug 19, 2014)

Slab said:



			As an aside its hugely impressive that when talking about options between two degrees 52,54,56,58 etc that everyone who's reported has wedges that only land in multiples of 5 or 10 yards across full, 3/4 or half shots

Surely most are either rounding up or down on their distance and if so what difference does 2 degrees make now! 

Click to expand...

I don't think that 10-15 yards  between wedges (as an average over, say. 10 shots) is particularly remarkable. I would imagine that as a % it is actually a lot more than the distance between a 7 and a 6 iron, and no-one would think anything odd about that even for a handicap golfer.

As for the 2 degrees difference, I think it's more a case of taking the loft of the PW which is normally part of a set and then building up from there in 4 or 5 degree gaps. I use this method, rather than thinking that I prefer a 56 to a 54 in the abstract.

My iron set has 4 degree gaps all the way from the 4 to the pw, so it makes sense (in my mind at least) to continue at roughly the same gapping from the PW to my most lofted sand wedge (58).

Of course, a lot might depend on what your normal course is like around the greens. If there's a lot of trouble/banking etc in front of greens a 1/2 pw for me would not generate enough height to come in over the rubbish and hold the green. At a links course, the chip and run possibilities might allow the lower running/spinning half shot to be used more profitably.

There's plenty of ways to skin this particular cat, and most are valid in their own particular way.


----------



## JPEGG42 (Aug 19, 2014)

For me its 52/56 combo and trust myself to open the face when needed...
It depends on how comfortable you are in your own game! Mine is scary at present with the dreaded "S's" for some reason!


----------



## Slab (Aug 19, 2014)

pendodave said:



			I don't think that 10-15 yards  between wedges (as an average over, say. 10 shots) is particularly remarkable. I would imagine that as a % it is actually a lot more than the distance between a 7 and a 6 iron, and no-one would think anything odd about that even for a handicap golfer.

As for the 2 degrees difference, I think it's more a case of taking the loft of the PW which is normally part of a set and then building up from there in 4 or 5 degree gaps. I use this method, rather than thinking that I prefer a 56 to a 54 in the abstract.

My iron set has 4 degree gaps all the way from the 4 to the pw, so it makes sense (in my mind at least) to continue at roughly the same gapping from the PW to my most lofted sand wedge (58).

Of course, a lot might depend on what your normal course is like around the greens. If there's a lot of trouble/banking etc in front of greens a 1/2 pw for me would not generate enough height to come in over the rubbish and hold the green. At a links course, the chip and run possibilities might allow the lower running/spinning half shot to be used more profitably.

There's plenty of ways to skin this particular cat, and most are valid in their own particular way.
		
Click to expand...

My point was that no one hits a wedge 78 yards or 83 yards or 78-83 yards!
Everyone fits into round numbers like 80 yards or 80-85 yards or 80-90 yards. All just a little too convenient when we are talking amateur golfers with 2 degree loft separation! Does no one hit a wedge in increments starting with anything other than 5 or 0 ?


----------



## JPEGG42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Only way you will know what you need is to have a Wedge lesson with your Pro...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2014)

With any wedge discussion into getting the right wedges for the right distances it's a bit unfortunate that you still have to hit it straight(ish) for that to matter 

Depending upon the situation I will sometimes be looking for the correct distance (playing over a greenside bunker) - sometimes I just want it straight (playing between greenside bunkers).  I will always choose the club for the approach shot to minimise risk, and not necessarily to maximise probability of getting close.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 20, 2014)

To me it's all about consistency. An extra wedge (I have PW at 46 + 50/54/58) gives me an accurate club to within 5/6 yards either way right down to about 80 yards by simply playing a normal full swing. Yes, there will always be wriggle room but to me, once you bring in another variable (length of swing etc) you are just going to lose consistency for some of those shots almost by definition. I lose the 3 wood (proper luxury club imo)  that most carry without question. I don't necessarily hit the extra wedge more than I would the 3 wood but it's the number of times my shots from 80-120 yards are more accurate because of it that matters to me.


----------



## no more 3 putts (Aug 20, 2014)

Going through exactly the same thought process. Currently using a 51/55/60 combo (with a 46 PW) but need a hybrid at the other end to close a gap. I am thinking 52 8 degree bounce and a 58 with 6 degree. Should give me all the options I need around the greens. I started playing my 60 a lot lately to the point where i barely use the 55 and I agree that sometime having too many options clutters the mind.... or maybe just trying to justify getting some new toys to play with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2014)

Get your wedges sorted and then work on distance control, especially when you aren't hitting full shots. I don't see you'll have too big a gap and it all comes down to good technique and feel


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 20, 2014)

why does everyone talk about "full shots", when we are told this is not the thing to be doing with the scoring clubs?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2014)

Wedges are golf clubs.
Any club can be used to hit a full shot.
I hit full shots with my 58 if I need to - damn useful shot sometimes!


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			why does everyone talk about "full shots", when we are told this is not the thing to be doing with the scoring clubs?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have to hit a full shot, and I sometimes don't. From 80 yards in (due to the 14 club restriction  ) I am forced to. In fact I may even actually try to shave 3/4 yards off a longer wedge shot but with mixed results. What I am saying is that with a full shot (ie my normal swing, not flat out) will give me 4 consistent distances from 120 to 80 rather than 3. That, to me just makes so much sense and I believe is a sizable advantage in a pretty important part of the game.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			why does everyone talk about "full shots", when we are told this is not the thing to be doing with the scoring clubs?
		
Click to expand...

a 'full shot' with a wedge would be a 3/4 swing length finish at the top, (same for a 'full' 3/4 top for a 9i 8i 7i you don't want to be swinging to parallel with these scoring clubs ideally either as it's about control) 
Just oft times gets referred to as 'full' for the longest distance you'd hit that/any of the wedge/s to, as opposed to the part swing lengths of the 30, 40, 50, 60 etc yard shots.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 20, 2014)

I find it strange when people say about not wanting gaps at the scoring end because of not being able to control distance different distances with the same wedge. What happens when you are left with a 50 yarder? Do you have a specific club for that or do you just adjust your swing on one of your wedges to play it? I think it is a lot easier to control different yardages with a wedge so prefer to have the long end of the bag more stacked. I hit my PW 140, 50* 120 and 58* 90, anything below that is going to have to manufactured, so carrying more wedges is not really going to help.


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 21, 2014)

On what the clubs say I've 52,56 & 60. After buying my pings where the pw is 45 I had my wedges adjusted to 50 & 54. Left the 60 as it was.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Aug 21, 2014)

Used to have 52, 56 and 60. Then wanted to make room at the top end so went with 52, 58 but found that although the 58 was very versatile, there was too big a gap so have gone to 52, 56. Course lay out means I really need the options at the top end these days so I don't carry a 60 any more. Pity as a few years back I used some pro shop vouchers to buy a lovely Vokey spin milled which is now sitting unused in my spares bag. Pre 2010 so must give it a run out while it is still legal.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 21, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I find it strange when people say about not wanting gaps at the scoring end because of not being able to control distance different distances with the same wedge. What happens when you are left with a 50 yarder? Do you have a specific club for that or do you just adjust your swing on one of your wedges to play it? I think it is a lot easier to control different yardages with a wedge so prefer to have the long end of the bag more stacked. I hit my PW 140, 50* 120 and 58* 90, anything below that is going to have to manufactured, so carrying more wedges is not really going to help.
		
Click to expand...

Q. Why does a pro lay up to his "favourite yardage"?
A. So he can hit a full shot that he is confident will go an exact known distance.

They don't lay up to 70 yards, not because they can't play those shots (they can, and much more effectively that you or I) but because they are playing the percentages and less can go wrong if they leave the full shot. To have more of those shots in the bag by having less gaps just makes so much sense to me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Q. Why does a pro lay up to his "favourite yardage"?
A. So he can hit a full shot that he is confident will go an exact known distance.

They don't lay up to 70 yards, not because they can't play those shots (they can, and much more effectively that you or I) but because they are playing the percentages and less can go wrong if they leave the full shot. To have more of those shots in the bag by having less gaps just makes so much sense to me.
		
Click to expand...

Can you lay up to your favourite yardage - let's say to within 10m?  Maybe you can...me?  I can try but the variables in my control and out of my control will make it unlikely that I succeed.  I might try and lay up to 'something like' 100yds - then when I get there I find out what's left.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 22, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Can you lay up to your favourite yardage - let's say to within 10m?  Maybe you can...me?  I can try but the variables in my control and out of my control will make it unlikely that I succeed.  I might try and lay up to 'something like' 100yds - then when I get there I find out what's left.
		
Click to expand...

Think you are missing my point. Of course you and I and maybe even pros can't be that accurate but whatever the distance is between say 80 and 120 whether you have laid up or not...... you have a much better chance of it being bang on or just a yard or two out either way if you have 4 clubs to go at instead of 3 and are less likely to have to mess about with 80, 90% swings that just make it more variable and inherently less consistent. That's why pros lay up to about 100 or whatever rather then 70.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 22, 2014)

most of the time when pros are laying up its on a par 5.  they take an iron to make sure are on the fairway. if they took a hybrid to shift it on that bit more they may end up missing the fairway giving up that large element of control they have off the short stuff.


we on the other hand are better off trying to get as close to the green as possible.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Aug 22, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			most of the time when pros are laying up its on a par 5.  they take an iron to make sure are on the fairway. if they took a hybrid to shift it on that bit more they may end up missing the fairway giving up that large element of control they have off the short stuff.


we on the other hand are better off trying to get as close to the green as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on your short game. 

Generally true but there are a couple of short par 4's at my place where I am happier having a full(ish) shot rather than a half shot in.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			we on the other hand are better off trying to get as close to the green as possible.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you're saying but that depends on how good your short game is.
If your chipping is shocking then giving yourself 100 yards is probably a better bet.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I know what you're saying but that depends on how good your short game is.
If your chipping is shocking then giving yourself 100 yards is probably a better bet.
		
Click to expand...


if your chipping is shocking then laying up to 100 yards every once in a while isn't going to make all that much difference in the grand scheme of things! 

how many times a round will someone lay up to 100 yards?   3, 4 at most!    how many times will they make that up and down?  1, 2 at most.  most likely none!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			if your chipping is shocking then laying up to 100 yards every once in a while isn't going to make all that much difference in the grand scheme of things! 

how many times a round will someone lay up to 100 yards?   3, 4 at most!    how many times will they make that up and down?  1, 2 at most.  most likely none!  

Click to expand...

Which is the truth of it I think.  And also how many actually get up and down in two from a 'full club' yardage - even if that yardage is spot on what they consider the perfect yardage for their favourite wedge.  I would suggest that for most golfers the probability of success is pretty much the same almost regardless of yardage and club used.   When I am 80, 90, 100yds out my first thoughts are not about which club to play - I'm thinking of what shot to play.  But maybe that's just me.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 22, 2014)

All this talk about laying up is a good point and not something us club golfers do enough of. How many people stand on short par 4 and automatically hit the driver leaving themself a half shot or something. Me I prefer to hit my 2i and leave full shot with my 50*. Same on par 5's, I do not automatically grab for a 3w and try to get as close as possible.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 22, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			All this talk about laying up is a good point and not something us club golfers do enough of. How many people stand on short par 4 and automatically hit the driver leaving themself a half shot or something. Me I prefer to hit my 2i and leave full shot with my 50*. Same on par 5's, I do not automatically grab for a 3w and try to get as close as possible.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree about the par 4's, anything under 330yds and its 3 iron or hybrid off the tee leaving a PW/9 iron-ish to the green.

BUT, Par 5's I_ always _go for it in 2, risk/reward and unless I really screw it up I'll still have a 3rd shot to get on and putt for birdie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2014)

I did it well at the Forest of Arden refusing to take on any par 4 over 400 yards or go for any par 5 in two. Laid up to 100-120 yards and trusted my wedge or nine iron. Finished second to some Irish raider. I woz robbed. I should do it more often at my home course but I think familiarity does breed contempt and you can get into a mindset of hitting the same clubs every time. Maybe laying up to leave a full club to a back pin instead of a leaving a fiddly half wedge may be the better shot. Might have to have a think


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Will go for par4's if they are in range and the danger is acceptable 

Certainly go for par 5's in two if possible


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will go for par4's if they are in range and the danger is acceptable 

Certainly go for par 5's in two if possible
		
Click to expand...

Having never played FoA and it being the GM Centenary Final I was happy to take a pragmatic approach. Even at my place, not being a long hitter means that the risk usually outweighs the gains


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 22, 2014)

laying up on short par 4's and on par 5s are ok for making pars.   not idea for hunting birdies. 


I lay up quite a bit on par 5s. I make lots of pars but not enough birdies.     


plenty of times if I am laying up on a short par 4 it is not to leave myself a full shot in.   It is to avoid either snap hooking it into the trees, slicing it ob and to avoid fairway traps and hazards.   

if I could get the ball 50-70 yards, the so-called in-between yardage, with every approach I would. :thup:


----------

